# Anyone used the Winterbourne Clinic in Dorchester



## tillie (Apr 9, 2005)

If you have what was your thoughts.  Have tried to get on their site but cant seem to for some reason, I wanted to see if it had prices and success rates etc.


----------



## tillie (Apr 9, 2005)

Thanks, I got an email back today to say they dont offer donor treatment at the moment but are hoping to start the end of 2008 beginning of 2009.  I think it is going to be very difficult for me to juggle work and appointments at the London clinic so not sure what to do.


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Not sure where you live Tillie, but would Southampton be any use to you rather than London? The Wessex in Southampton treats singles and has donors....worth a try if you think you can get there any easier than London?

I guess it also depends on what work you do too. I live/work in Hampshire and am being treated at LWC in London. It takes me approx 4 hours round trip from home/work to clinic and back. So far I have managed this OK by having scans at 8.15am - I get up before 6, head up to town, have the scan, because it's the first appt I rarely have to wait and am out by 8.30-45am, and back at work by 11am. I make up the time in the evenings or on other days...Of my 3 IUIs, 2 have conveniently been on a Saturday anyway (just the way my cycle works!) and this last one was a Friday but I had a meeting in London that day anyway so worked out OK. I'm lucky in that my work is quite flexible, as long as I get the job done they don't question my whereabouts too much. The only difficult thing has been travel - I tend to travel at least once a fortnight. But I have decided that ttc comes first, so now I just warn them in advance when I can't travel and again, so far they haven't asked too many questions about why not. That may change if I make a habit of it over many months. Let's hope I'm 3rd time lucky and don't have to juggle appointments next month  

For me at least, the turning point was just becoming very clear that having a child was my priority and I will do what it takes to make that happen, even if in the short term work has to suffer a bit. It's not easy, but I just keep reminding myself of the bigger picture whenever I get stressed about juggling work and appts..

Good luck!
Laura
x


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi Tillie - welcome and just to echo what Laura has said, why not try the Wessex Clinic in Southampton. It treats single women - in fact I am having my treatment there and I am very pleased with it. Southampton is only 70 - 90 mins in the car from Dorchester!  

hope that helps and saves you going up to London - the wessex also offer IVF cycles by they way and their success rates are above the national average

katiexxx


----------



## tillie (Apr 9, 2005)

Thanks guys, I was just reading up on the Wessex as it happens, Dorchester sent me the link.  Southampton is only 50 mins away which is great.  Im a bit confused on prices though as the list is so long and not sure what if everything I would have to have.  Unfortunately work wont be understanding at all, I know my boss and his attitude would be why would  want to help you in getting pregnant as it would mean I would be off for 6 months after having a baby (positive thinking).  I dont want to lie to them but I think Im going to have to.  They are used to me having time off now and then for a gyne issue so maybe I'll let them think its to do with that.


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi Tillie,

In terms of what you would need - basics are the blood tests which you need to have before they will treat you - some are related to fertility, others are screening tests. If you have a sympathetic GP you can get all these done through the GP free on NHS. Some clinics also recommend a hycosy before you start to check no blockages in your tubes (if going for IUI - not needed for IVF as your tubes aren't used then...). 

Then you are basically paying for the IUI itself with scans, the sperm, and the HFEA fee each month. As well as the drugs if you have stimulated cycle (Wessex only do stimulated I believe) - clomid tablets are very cheap, puregon injections more expensive. At LWC the total cost for a stimulated cycle with the drugs, scans, sperm is close to £1400 per month. Katie can give you Wessex prices....

In terms of time off work, it's basically a scan on day 2, and then probably 2 more scans on days 9 and 11 ish (varies according to your cycle/clinic) and then the IUI itself. Scan only takes 15 mins as long as no queue. Allow 30 mins for IUI itself. So in a month you are looking at 4-5 appointments to fit into your schedule. It's not easy, but it is do-able. Do you have any option to work from home at all? I'm lucky in that everyone at my company travels a lot and works from home quite often, so no one is checking where I am. I just make up the time at other times....
I know what you mean about not wanting to lie, but I made the decision not to tell my line manager/HR at this stage (3 people at work who are friends of mine know, one of whom works on my team and has been very good about 'covering' for me a couple of times..) because I don't think it would be helpful - and it's really none of their business. If I was trying for a child with my partner I wouldn't be announcing it to the world  
Sometimes a few small white lies are the best thing - especially if you make up the time at work anyway so it's not as if you are skiving off...

Good luck with it all...
Laura
x


----------



## tillie (Apr 9, 2005)

Thanks, its great to know the rough times I will need to take off and other info. Now just to make up my mind on either IVF or IUI.....if only it came with a guarentee ah!!
Im lucky as told porky (sort of) to my Dr and have had blood test to see if Im ovulating which came back fine and today I had blood tests for LH/FSH and Rubella/Chlamydia.  On 9th April I have appointment with the hospitals fertility clinic to get my results and have a chat and then I think they are doing some scans on me.
I am very confused at what the different initials mean, I know IVF/IUI but all the other I am seeing baffle me!!!
No I cant work from home as Im a pest technician and animal warden so that side is going to be very difficult, trouble is I dont want to lie and let them think its for my other medical prob as I feel its taking the mick but on the other hand it is none of their business and I have a feeling they would make things very difficult for me if they knew what I was doing.

Goodluck to you too
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Yes, it's really very tricky. Hopefully the clinic will be able to advise on IUI vs IVF once they have your test results. I was given success rates of approx 10-15% with IUI, rising to more like 30-40% with IVF, but it depends on your age and your individual test results. I will probably move to IVF if this 3rd IUI doesn't work - for the increased success rate I think it's worth it. If it comes to that, I will ask my GP to sign me off for the week of egg collection/egg transfer but otherwise will try to fit it in around work. What worries me most is that I'm not doing myself any favours from a stress perspective trying to juggle work and tx - so if I am investing in IVF (financially and emotionally) then I will def combine annual leave with doctors note and take enough time off not to be totally stressed throughout, as everything I read suggests stress has a negative affect on chances of conception....

Laura
x


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

hi tillie - just wondered if you'd managed to contact the Wessex Clinic in southampton at all? Hope that they were able to help you. Let us know how you got on?

Katie/kylecat xx


----------



## tillie (Apr 9, 2005)

Hi, Ive been looking at their website and just need to make a decision on what do do now.  All is explained on the single girls and IVF thread page 15.  I feel really screwed up about the whole thing and feel its so sad that something that is so important to me boils down to money.  Im so worried that if I go down the IUI/IVF route that if I dont succeed after 1 of each I will be in so much debt and devastated.  I know I have to think positive but I also have to be realistic.  I dont know whether to carry on trying to fall pregnant as I am or to get a loan.  I havent slept for weeks as its just going round and round in my head, I would love to go for treatment more than anything but the money and where to draw the line does worry me.


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Tillie,

It's so hard isn't it? It really sounds like you would benefit from being able to talk all this through properly with someone - if you haven't slept properly for weeks that's not going to help you make a decision either - you poor thing   

Why not try and see a counsellor and see if that helps to get some of this straighter in your head? I do feel for you, there's simply no easy answer I'm afraid...

I'm lucky enough that I have some savings which are funding treatment for now. But there will come a point where I will have to ask myself if I can continue from a financial perspective. And similarly from an emotional perspective - I have set 12 months as an initial time limit. If I am not pregnant by the end of 2008, I will re-assess my options. I might carry on trying, depends how I am feeling, or I might look into other options (eg adoption). But I know that what is important to me is that I will feel that I have tried, and I won't look back later and regret that I never gave it a go.

But things are different for you in that you also have the non clinic option there - even if conceiving with your ex is something you maybe don't feel 100% comfortable with right now...which makes the decision even harder

Try not to let it keep going round and round and affecting your sleep (and thus your physical and emtional well being) - definitely worth seeking out some professional support on this if you can 

Wishing you the best of luck
Laura
x


----------



## tillie (Apr 9, 2005)

Didnt know whether to post this here or not 

Well I went to the hospital today for my blood test results and all has come back ok.  Im ovulating ok, my FSH is 7, rubella/cl is fine.  The Dr said because of my age she wants to hurry things and do a laparoscopy to check my tubes.  She reckons this will be within 2 months so its not too bad for NHS, she did originally say to have a x-ray being asthmatic but I assured her Im ok under G.A


----------

